# Recommended Harness? Having a Problem with the Easy Walk Harness



## Emily F (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone recommend a good no pull harness for a Vizsla? My Vizsla, Ruger, is 1.5 years old. His "brother" Remington is a Pointer Mix who I have always loved using the Easy Walk Harness on. When I tried the Easy Walk Harness on Ruger, it worked like a charm. But on longer walks, it leaves Ruger with really bad abrasions underneath in his armpits since he has no fur in those areas. I tried wrapping the harness in soft material but the same thing still happens due to where the buckle is located. So I am no longer using the Easy Walk Harness. Does anyone have any suggesting? Has this happened to anyone else? I do not want to use a Gentle Leader or anything similar because I am worried the same thing could happened

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I was not a fan of the easywalk harness for the same reason, even though they are a popular choice. On the short haired dogs that I have seen using that harness, most are rubbed raw behind the legs as you described. No pull harnesses are not effective on my boy, so I don't have any other suggestions there (we have gone with a hound collar and lots of practice and patience on my end). 

I do occasionally use a gentle leader when I am walking him in excitable areas, and have not had a problem with it rubbing. However, I have bought moleskin (available at drug stores) as I was concerned about the same thing, but have not yet had to use it in 2 years. You just cut it to size and stick it to the interior of the harness/halter.

I'm sure others will have some suggestions for you.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I used the easy walk harness for a couple years. Our Vizsla is now 2. It seems like he's filled out so much it definitely rubs him more. I bought a Kurgo just a few weeks ago. So far, so good.


----------



## lord brush (Oct 22, 2015)

We recently bought a Halti Optifit head harness for Riley- our ~10 month old Wirehaired V. 

Riley pulls like a train, and my wife was struggling with him on the (short), walk to his off-leash fields. 

Works brilliantly! He hated it first few times, but is pretty much used to it now. Main problem was he'd try to get it off by sliding his head along the grass/ mud thus we had an even muckier pup than usual!


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

We have the same issue with pulling. Tried the harness method and that didn't work. We decided to go with a gentle leader. It is like night and day. All pet stores around us have them. Amazon also sells them. It's amazing what a difference it made. Good luck with whatever you choose. 😊


----------

